# Vila Real Vs Ayamonte



## Jackson.123

Hello

I have only just joined this forum so wanted to introduce myself and ask a couple of questions if that's OK?

Ian and I are currently living in SW France having escaped the UK rat race 5 years ago. We have a gite which runs through the Summer months and pays our bills. The Summer months are great but the Winters are awful. This Winter it has rained incessantly and still is, we are completely water logged and fed up. To this end we are shortly going to get our property valued in the hope that we can make a permanent move to the Algarve in the not too distant future (if we can sell)!

We rented an apartment in Albufeira for a month in Jan/Feb and loved it. This was a base for us to explore. We left the Eastern Algarve til the very end unfortunately so didn't have a huge amount of time but particularly loved Vila Real Sto Antonio. We didn't have a chance to cross the river to Ayamonte, Spain. Google pics look very attractive. I have been doing a fair bit of internet research and realise you get more bang for your buck the other side of the river but having not visited would love to hear your thoughts. The idea of being close to Faro Airport is particularly attractive as is the Eastern Algarve region.

This will hopefully be our last move so we intend to rent for a period of time to make sure that the area we choose is right for us before any purchase is made. 

We hope to return for a week in September to explore further.

Happy Easter to you all.

Fen :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cabanas1044

We are in Conceicao Eastern Algarve and really love, we have regular trips to Vila Real and over to Ayamonte, not a lot of help as we love them all.


----------



## Jackson.123

Thank you Cabanas1044. I think we passed through Conceicao during our visit in January. We have booked a week in September and are staying the first 2 nights in Ayamonte. The other 5 nights we have still to sort. We are working on a route. Watch this space..!


----------



## JHW80504

Greetings, I am curious about your Portugal / Spain decision. We love eastern Algarve, are considering buying in Vila Real but are also like Ayamonte. So, we are wondering where you ended up and what you found to be the advantage / problems with each area. Thanks!


----------

